# Gibson Les Paul BFG Toronto $1000



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone a "collector"? This would be on the back seat of my car ny now if it was local.

Gibson Les Paul Collector model | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Fake?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh Henry! Gibson's Les Paul BFG


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Bad
[email protected]€king
Guitar


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

wood

edit.,, wood not at $2400. and Cherry? is that the top or the finish cuz it seems incorrect for both.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wootang said:


> Fake?


The guitar? No.

The ad? I dunno.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Price increase...$2400.00!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

they were pretty unloved back in the day. Kinda cool, so at $1000 Id take a run at it. At $2400 wouldnt give it a second look.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Unfortunately it's not that easy to find a Les Paul with a P90 neck and a humbucker in the Bridge - they made a Les Paul Futura a few years ago but they're not easy to find I don't think they were that popular and were a lower cost Gibson.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

John123 said:


> Price increase...$2400.00!!


Price decrease. $1650.
(He did his homework )


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

bzrkrage said:


> Price decrease. $1650.
> (He did his homework )


Makes me wonder, do people just price their stuff at random?


----------

